# Is their a plow to fit a 2002 Ford Escape?



## Argy (Oct 24, 2002)

Is there a snowplow that can be fitted to the Ford Escape? I will not be plowing commercially. We have 700 ft lane plus our house driveway of approx 50' off of the lane, and our neighbours driveway as well.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

My guess is that if you go to your owners manual it will say THIS VEHICLE IS NOT SUITABLE FOR PLOWING

Jay


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I have seen what look to be SnoWay plows for little trucks- lexan type mulboard. However, I don't see them on the SnoWay website. They were about 12" to 18" tall - I don't recall them having light kits. 

I remember reading a thread about small trucks, Samuri's, for sidewalk plowing that had small blades on them. I have to imagine that you could find some sort of plow for the truck. Though they are not heavy duty and will not sustain a lot of duty in my opinion. Double check warranty and make sure you're not going to void it if you mount a plow of any type.


----------

